# The Biggest Announcement in the History of Simplicity in Sound :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear Friends,

Wow! Time flies! I can’t believe its been almost six years since I first joined DIYMA…I can still vividly remember the very first build log post I made here as if it was yesterday. Over these years, I can honestly say I have greatly enjoyed my time learning new fabrication techniques and car audio knowledge, making countless friends and diving back into the realm of car audio meets and competitions. Along the way, I tried my best to help anyone who asks for assistance within my very limited abilities and experience. I can truly and honestly say that without you guys and this fantastic forum, Simplicity In Sound and myself wouldn’t be anywhere near what we are today. For that, I give you all a heartfelt THANK YOU!

So, it is with the greatest pleasure and excitement that I am here to announce, after seven years of operating out of my tiny two car garage, Simplicity In Sound will be moving into a 2700 square foot facility in Milpitas, CA!!!!!!

Some of you may be wondering why I am taking this step which will result in more overhead expenses and a far longer commute, please allow me to explain. As many of you know, for the past few years I have always run a very long waiting list, the tipping point came about six months ago after I had just told another interested potential client that I would LOVE to do his car, but he would need to wait about 11 months for it to happen; sensing his disappointment and knowing that I likely have just lost my seventh sale in the last three weeks, I finally decided it is time to expand. Furthermore, I feel that I have just about reached the pinnacle of can be accomplished in the confines of my garage; there are many techniques and skills I want to learn and incorporate but simply do not have the space for extra equipment. 
Perhaps the single most important step in the entire process was to locate another installer to work with; and from the very beginning I was determined to find not an employee, but a business partner. Someone who has equal or more skills than myself, endowed with the same sense of attention to detail and professional responsibility, and a desire to take the Simplicity In Sound name into the long term future. 

I am supremely ecstatic to say I exceeded even my own wildest expectations in this regard. In a few short weeks, Mr. Joey Knapp will be relocating all the way from FLORIDA to the sunny (and dry) Northern California. Joey has long been one of the most respected installers in the industry, his level of craftsmanship and skill set are MILES above my own; additionally, what I really appreciate about him is that like me, he doesn’t come from a traditional car audio background. Though endowed with over 20 years of experience as an installer, Joey has a Master’s Degree from the University of Florida and previously worked full time as an elementary school computer teacher; while spending his summers and spare time as a “hired top-gun” for local shops on their custom projects. As I grew to know him better, I realized that he fits perfectly into my own ethos of honesty, integrity and quality. 

I have uploaded a small compilation Joey’s past work onto my site, and you can check them out in the second post below. Keeping in mind that his previous location in rural FL featured vastly different demographics and thus dictated a different style of work; pay close attention to the subtle details, the fit and finish and overall quality of execution and you will see why I am so impressed. 

He currently is on DIYMA as Joey Knapp, but that may become Joey @ Simplicity In Sound soon. 

Just a few of the new things that we will be able to accomplish with Joey’s arrival are:

•	Metal Fabrication (want to pull your car by your amp rack?)
•	SPL-centric builds with more advanced enclosure designs
•	Advanced trim, template and fabrication techniques
•	More show car style builds

In other words, virtually anything a consumer would want, we can now do…I only hope to absorb and learn a fraction of these skills over the next few years.

The final piece of the puzzle came in the form of a generous and understanding investor. With his financial assets, we will have long term financial stability and purchasing power to acquire the shop space, tools and equipment needed to take the shop to the next level.

With the announcement portion out of the way, I would like to ask for your help in spreading the news. The biggest changes will be, we can now take on cars with far less wait time, offer out the door sales on equipment and accessories, perform simple builds (i.e. headunit install and/or sub box and amp only), work on multiple vehicles at the same time, and incorporate far more advanced fabrication techniques; five key things that I lacked the ability to do previously. 

Of course, the one aspect that will remain constant is our dedication: we will still photo document everything to show proof of integrity, we will still treat everyone with the utmost respect and honesty, and we will still update the customers with regular emails during the course of the build and we will ALWAYS strive to achieve the best overall quality and attention to detail.
I strongly believe that our core values, abilities and services will make us stand out in the Bay Area, and I need your help in spreading that belief. 
If you have a Facebook account, please click on the link below to “Like” our page, and if you wish, give Joey a warm welcome on both FB and here on this thread at the same time.

*https://www.facebook.com/simplicityinsound*


On a final note, here are some pictures of the space we will be moving into. Over the next month we will be making tenant improvements, building a fabrication room, adding tools and fixtures in order to have a grand opening late February or early March. I will keep you all updated via email and FB announcements. Our FB page and website will be enhanced and rebuilt over this time period as well.














































Thank you for taking the time to read this! Can’t wait to post up the new build logs once we start rolling! 

Cheers,

Bing
Home


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is just a small sample of the work done by Joey in the past few years. Some of the projects were in conjunctions with others at Pinnacle Autosound, as well as Doug Gibson at of Coastal Motorsports.













































































































IMG]http://simplicity.elitecaraudio.org/joey12.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Congrats Bing, and I would wish you goodluck but you won't need it! You've been hitting them out of the park with every install. You will have great success and if you ever need an understudy I'm ready!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats Bing. You'll do well. Will spread the word!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Should be an exciting year of build logs from simplicity in sound! Congrats.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

>


 HOLY CRAP.....You *AND* Joey Knapp?? :bowdown:


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats Bing! You certainly deserve surroundings and partners that cultivate your skills and work ethic. Looking forward to seeing the builds coming out of that building.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratz, Bing and Joey.
Sounds like we will be drooling all over our keyboards more than before.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

whoo hoo!! Audison!!

when's the meet? I need to christen the toilet with a big deuce! :laugh:


----------



## Stück (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations indeed! I hope it works out well for you both!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations to the both of you! This is a tremendous step forward!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratz Bing... and Joey... the things like minds can accomplish can be astounding... 

My only wish would to be closer... otherwise I'll live it like everyone else vicariously here... lol..

If anyone deserves to make this move it's you... 

Good luck, though I doubt you need it...lol... 

Cheers..


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats, Bing. I'm anxious to see the amazing work you two will do together! I'm also hoping to do that plumbing work for you so that you can do my truck 
Dom


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wanted to say best of luck. Although I've only been here for a short period of time your installs never fail to impress/inspire. 

I always have an appreciation, no matter the trade, for truly professional work. I look forward to seeing what comes out of the new shop.

:beerchug:


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

That's awesome!! Wish you guys were closer to me. Since Biggs retired I have no one close I would let touch my cars.  Shops with the knowledge and ability to do extensive custom work is very hard to find. I remember how excited and nervous I was when I first built a building for my business.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

RNBRAD said:


> Wish you guys were closer to me.


If we all lived closer, Bing would be back to his long waiting list problem in no-time.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see the progress of the shop and the new awesome builds you guys put together!!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

got to say i am annoyed. why cant annyone in my erea do worklogs like this. would happily trade in my cash to someone doing this level of work.

cant realy ship my car to you either. sigh got to learn it myself i guess : \ but with the 0600-1600 ish job and an little "bandit" at 17 months and mom working evning shifts its kinda hard.

to say it mildly i envy all you that can go visit theese peoples to get an hint and tip, more so to all the truly lucky ones that can afford their work.

all happy wishes to you and make it a good one. il be sitting here drooling. imagining mods to my car that probably never will make it to reality due to cash and time.

sincerly
Torgeir
Norway.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrat's guys, awesome workmanship up until now, so it's onwards and upwards. Liked you on Facebook already


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmmm, does that put you closer, farther, or more or less the same from me lol.

Congrats again, and +1 on the meet .


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats! Looking forward to many years of fantastic builds and build logs. I'm sure you inspire a lot of guys on this forum besides myself. All the best!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

super exciting bing!!

i wish i had the skills you needed to be "that guy" haha 

i wish you fellas the most luck and i cant wait to see what you guys do next!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

papasin said:


> Hmmm, does that put you closer, farther, or more or less the same from me lol.
> 
> Congrats again, and +1 on the meet .


Prolly about the same but on 237  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Prolly about the same but on 237
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, not sure what's worse...237 or 85 traffic .

Anyway, LMK when the shop warming is and I'll swing by .


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Bing and Joey! THis is AWESOME. Looking forward to my appointment in May!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

:beerchug:


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats guys! 

I will definitely pop by and check it out.

Also, let me know if you guys need a hand with anything -- I'm a South Bay local!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

_Yesssss..._


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations man! I bet it feels great to step into a nice sized shop like that finally.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

congrats!!!! if only i lived on the same coast!!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think i am going to have so much space i wont know what to do with myself for a while..

no need to move the car over so i can use the router table?! no way!! but hope to fill it with cars soon!

b


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats....Good Luck Bing ..


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

that is some fabulous news indeed! if i ever make it to cali, i will surely drop in and say hello. congratulations on what i hope is a growing venture!!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations sir! Not that it needs to be said, but your work is top notch, your willingness to share it (and techniques used) is generous, and the help you give members, who can't make it to you for installs, through the open forum and pm here is greatly appreciated. 

Best of luck to you and all involved in this endeavor!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> whoo hoo!! Audison!!
> 
> when's the meet? I need to christen the toilet with a big deuce! :laugh:


ROFL......jeez JT!

Congrats Bing!
Now you need to buy a big bbq for the shop. 
Can and will you be holding the MECA competitions there?
BTW, please post the address when you think it's appropriate timewise.

Almost forgot, the first thing I would do is epoxy paint that shop floor.
You'll thank me later.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats Bing!
I am sure that only good and better things will come rolling out those doors!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I indeed plan to use the shop to host events.

things will kick off with a grand opening meet late feb/early march, and then we will do regular meets JT style up here and comps when they are available.

I also plan to maybe host formula one watching parties 

b


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats sir!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, that's really awesome. I'm genuinely happy for you man. Enjoy it and good luck!


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Impressive work! Congratulations and more power to you!


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Congrats! We'll be expecting many much build logs to come


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I am very excited for what the future holds! Bing is a great guy and I can't wait to learn and grow in the upcoming months.

I am attaching a few more pictures to fill in some holes on some of the pictures he posted earlier... (we all love pictures, right!?) 









.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.









(I didn't make the console in picture #2, my friend Doug Gibson at Coastal Motorsports did..)


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

You guy rock, congratulations to the both of you! Can't wait to see what yall cook up


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats Bing and Joey!

I selfishly hope you don't get too busy to neglect build logs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

astrochex, I bought a new point and shoot camera just so I could keep up Bing's tradition! (and I have a Nikon D200 for when we need important pictures.. )


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JOey Knapp said:


> astrochex, I bought a new point and shoot camera just so I could keep up Bing's tradition! (and I have a Nikon D200 for when we need important pictures.. )


About the only lesson I got is leave shoes out of the frame lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 98koukile (Nov 3, 2008)

So does this mean multiple builds while you wait for things to set up? This is great news for you guys! Now if I move across the country I actually have a chance of getting a build done by you.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i just hope you guys don't get into arguments about kicks vs pods vs pillars.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I keep hearing concerns about location.. There are numerous companies that ship cars across the country every day!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> i just hope you guys don't get into arguments about kicks vs pods vs pillars.


Pods in pillars ftw. Some guy just hacked mine up lol  .


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

papasin said:


> Pods in pillars ftw. Some guy just hacked mine up lol  .


He hacked cause it wasn't his beloved voce 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

JOey Knapp said:


> I keep hearing concerns about location.. There are numerous companies that ship cars across the country every day!


THAT... and there is lots of money in the Bay Area. You guys will be fine!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rugdnit said:


> ...and there is lots of money in the Bay Area.


Shhh. Some of us don't work for internet companies and still manage to squeak by and pay our crazy mortgages.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Shhh. Some of us don't own internet companies and still manage to squeak by and pay our crazy mortgages.


Trust me I know!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rugdnit said:


> Trust me I know!


Been in the South Bay since 1984 when my parents moved here, so I have a pretty good idea as well...especially knowing how much they bought their house for .


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> He hacked cause it wasn't his beloved voce


Well, if you and Joey opened up shop sooner, maybe I could have stopped by and let you guys do the hacking lol  .

But JT being next to Disneyland was a huge selling factor for the wife and kids. Don't get JT started on Great America. :laugh:


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I've really enjoyed a lot of your installs and appreciate your openness in sharing techniques and helping out the other members. I look forward to seeing you guys take it to the next level and wish you the best of luck!

PS: I drew inspiration from your JDM G37 build on a set of home speakers. Once they are finalized, I'll share the results


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Good to see someone succeed with hardwork and passion in this dying industry... 
Genuinely happy for your and your family  

Best way to start the new year :thumbsup:
Kelvin


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Best of luck on the new venture ,keep the builds coming !


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

IBcivic said:


> If we all lived closer, Bing would be back to his long waiting list problem in no-time.


You got that right. It'd be a DREAM to get a install done by him. 

On that note, a sincere and heartfelt congratulations. I remember reading your thread "a little 350z SQ install" and I think I literally drooled. The false floor with the I'D subs and amps. Oh my god. Just so perfect. 

So again, congratz!!!! Very nice job. Super excited for you!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

JOey is as cool of a guy as he is a badassed installer.

Congrats to both of you guys.


----------



## D Unit (May 14, 2012)

I always loved the photo worklogs, especially when Bing did it to my xb. I was going to purchase a Pioneer 80prs this week, but it looks like I'm going to choose to wait till this shop opens up. I really hope you guys are serious about doing simple installs like head units and/or 1 sub amp combo. On simpler installs, it would be nice to have the option to drop off the car and pick it up the same day. 

Congrats to both of you guys. Not everyone is a hardcore enthusiast, but the mainstream like to reference Yelp when it applies. Does Simplicity in Sound have a Yelp page? I'd like to rate it maximum stars after my experience and further get the word out.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

D Unit said:


> I always loved the photo worklogs, especially when Bing did it to my xb. I was going to purchase a Pioneer 80prs this week, but it looks like I'm going to choose to wait till this shop opens up. I really hope you guys are serious about doing simple installs like head units and/or 1 sub amp combo. On simpler installs, it would be nice to have the option to drop off the car and pick it up the same day.
> 
> Congrats to both of you guys. Not everyone is a hardcore enthusiast, but the mainstream like to reference Yelp when it applies. Does Simplicity in Sound have a Yelp page? I'd like to rate it maximum stars after my experience and further get the word out.


we are dead serious about simple installs. Here is my take on it...i have no problem with doing basic one day jobs, the reason why i never did it before was becuase i had no room to put a second car.

the problem that i have when i see some of these box and amp, deck and 4 installs is that i guess because they are so simple, some shops dont take the time and effort to do it correctly. meaning its all a big messy hack job.

my belief is that there is nothing wrong with doing the most basic of car audio installs, but the key is DO IT CORRECTLY! So even if we do just a pre fab box with a sub in it, with a sub amp bolted to the back of it, the wires are going to run just as clean as on a big dollar custom built, wires will be tied down all the way, the box will be anchored down and not be a flying projectile, etc etc...to me, thats the only way things should be done, regardless if the job costs 1000 bucks or 10000 bucks. 


as for yelp and other reviews...its a double edged sword. its quite easy to get a great rating, even some of the less desirable shops in the country, i sometimes see a 4.5 or 5 star rating... fake reviews? perhaps, but also people who would give a high review because they got a great deal. on the other hand, some good shops, when they are successful, are the recipient of fake bad reviews, often from competitors...

I know i will likely have a yelp page...but its one of those things i wish in some ways, it didnt exist.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Bing, congrats man... World class installs deserve a world class facility.. Very nice and lots of space for growth..


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Can't wait to swing down and check out the shop!! I'll be sure to spread the word in my area and get people down there to you.

Congrats Bing! It's great to see your business grow to this level. And adding a top notch installer like Joey only assures the success of the venture.


----------



## cartmann32 (Sep 30, 2009)

EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!

Congratulations and Good luck sirs.

Can't wait to see what kind of builds you both come up with!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we will try our best not to disappoint! 

rather, with Joey now with me, i will try my absolute best not to disappoint him and the high bar he will be setting!


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new location. Your work speaks volumes for itself, and I can't imagine that great work like yours won't be rewarded by success. According to google maps, you are 5 hours and 29 minutes away from me in socal. Doable I think for my next car . JPS


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jpswanberg said:


> Congratulations on your new location. Your work speaks volumes for itself, and I can't imagine that great work like yours won't be rewarded by success. According to google maps, you are 5 hours and 29 minutes away from me in socal. Doable I think for my next car . JPS


if thats what google maps says, then you are about 5 hours flat away. i know, having driven about twenty socal customers cars back to them over the years 

b


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats Bing. Maybe I can finally get my car into you with 2 guys doing the work. Plus, you are closer to me being in Milpitas.


----------



## prettysweetsounds (Jul 26, 2011)

...congrats but your next move should be to Canada. We could use some talent!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

11blueGTI said:


> Congrats Bing. Maybe I can finally get my car into you with 2 guys doing the work. Plus, you are closer to me being in Milpitas.


to quote bob barker, "Come on down!"


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic news! Looking forward to being a customer and having an install done at such a high level of attention and creativity! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

prettysweetsounds said:


> ...congrats but your next move should be to Canada. We could use some talent!


No kidding! Major +1 on that comment!!!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

awesome, 

it was just a short while ago i remember a thread where you need a different vehicle to transport mdf ? 

congrats and,

i hate doing anything without music playing, so im guessing (before anything else) your going to put some kind of sound system in the 2700 sft space?

if and when i have some money to invest in a clean instal, 

ill be coming to you.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck with this venture. Your shop will have a lot of talent under one roof. Just make sure you have someone out front that knows, business, car audio, and customer service......then....keep you two master craftmen in the back speading pixi dust on the installs. You guys will change the game in the Bay area.

I can't wait to see the 1st tag team no-holds-barred demo install that you guys will do for the shop or for some deep pocket client.


....also...as soon as I find that pot of gold at the end of the rainbow or hit the lotto, I will be shipping an Audi S7 out there for some serious high fidelity injection and audio system stealthness to match the bad ass styling and performance of the beast.

Ok, I won't hold my breath...but I'll be watching.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cajunner said:


> A lot of love in this thread, it's heartening to see a new business venture reception so warm and optimistic in the current state of the car audio environment, with brick and mortars going down across the country.
> 
> Good luck fellows, maybe we can get a TV crew in there and get a reality show started,
> 
> ...


i really hope to god that this isnt what its going to turn out to be lol the tv reality show part i mean


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Congrats Bing and good luck!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

DAMN ! Bing Xu + Joey Knapp, it's like your women getting a little breast work ( augmentation ) and you thought she was incredible when you met her, yrs. ago.

*Things just keep getting better * epper:

*Congratulations to you, SIRS !!*

:beerchug:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome news and congratulations to both of you! 

I'm definitely down to make the drive from Central Cal when you have your open house and get togethers.


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats guys!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats Bing & Joey! Really good news man, it's about time


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

this is awesome news so glad that your business has led to success !! may it do nothing but grow and grow God bless bing and thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Vegas Vince (Aug 3, 2011)

That a boy BIng! Good to see you at CES. Much congrats to the expansion. 

Make sure you light off firecrackers on grand opening day cuz thats how we azns do it lol..;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

WLDock said:


> Good luck with this venture. Your shop will have a lot of talent under one roof. Just make sure you have someone out front that knows, business, car audio, and customer service......then....keep you two master craftsmen in the back spreading pixie dust on the installs. You guys will change the game in the Bay area.


I think one of the good (and bad) things is that right now it will just be Bing and myself. That will mean will we have great QC in the install department AND the customer relations department! 

And I hope we eventually make an impact a little larger than just the Bay area!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Vegas Vince said:


> That a boy BIng! Good to see you at CES. Much congrats to the expansion.
> 
> Make sure you light off firecrackers on grand opening day cuz thats how we azns do it lol..;-)


Wait... Bing told me he was Canadian!!???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Oliver said:


> DAMN ! Bing Xu + Joey Knapp, it's like your women getting a little breast work ( augmentation ) and you thought she was incredible when you met her, yrs. ago.
> 
> *Things just keep getting better * epper:
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats yall! I hope your venture is successful for years to come.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

60ndown said:


> i hate doing anything without music playing, so im guessing (before anything else) your going to put some kind of sound system in the 2700 sft space?
> 
> if and when i have some money to invest in a clean instal,
> 
> ill be coming to you.


I have a pair of Klipsch Outdoor speakers, a powered sub and a 200w Jamo amp I am bringing to get things started. I am sure Bing will argue with me to listen to the Brittney Spears Pandora channel, but I won't budge!

I like to work with music, but I also can respect some silence as well (sit in a class with 25 kids all day long and you will REALLY respect silence! :laugh: )


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Congrats bing! It will be a good move, best wishes!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cajunner said:


> video beats pictorials!
> 
> let's get some directional panning coverage on the wall, and put a few zone-centric spot cameras where the cars naturally migrate on the shop floor...
> 
> ...


taking audio porn to the next level, are we? lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JOey Knapp said:


> I have a pair of Klipsch Outdoor speakers, a powered sub and a 200w Jamo amp I am bringing to get things started. I am sure Bing will argue with me to listen to the Brittney Spears Pandora channel, but I won't budge!
> 
> I like to work with music, but I also can respect some silence as well (sit in a class with 25 kids all day long and you will REALLY respect silence! :laugh: )



HIT ME BABY ONE MO TIME!!! EVERY DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JOey Knapp said:


> I think one of the good (and bad) things is that right now it will just be Bing and myself. That will mean will we have great QC in the install department AND the customer relations department!
> 
> And I hope we eventually make an impact a little larger than just the Bay area!


yeah eventually, if we do well, we would love to take on a third person, ideally, either someone really good already like Joey, or a clean slate, someone who knows how to work with their hands but almost zero experience in car audio, or someone who knows just the principles but no real hands on experience, so we can train from the ground up and maybe eventually build into a full blown badass...like Joey. 

anyone interested?

I will consider anyone except JT, he drives too slow and only eats at chipotle or mcdonalds, not high end enough for us


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and end up like Unique?


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

It's great that you are taking the next step and expanding. Not always an easy decision but totally worth it! I have enjoyed browsing through your build logs and can't wait to see what you and Joey have in store for us! Next time I am down from Canada I will come and check the shop out. Good luck to you both!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats Bing & Joey...


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Lots of grins from this thread 

One more reason to visit the BA. Best of success to the both of you !


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cajunner said:


> I guess Unique is a direction...
> 
> maybe you wouldn't want to go.
> 
> ...


i meant how Unique is doing these days...DEFINETLY dont wanna end up like that


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Once again, guys, with all the love and support being shown to Joey and I, i am DEEPLY humbled...

before the love gets too much though, i do wanna say one thing.


At the end of the day, I AM the lucky one to find Joey to team up with...as i have repeatedly said over the years, I am VERY limited in terms of skills and experience and there are SO SO SO many people that I look up to, including many on this forum. Joey being one of them for sure. 

What i have been pretty good at, is making sure i stay within my limited abilities and try my hardest to do each and every job the best i can... and make sure people enjoy it. 

So I for one, see this as a total learning opportunity to improve my own skillset, and we are not here to "dominate" or "rule" anyone or anything. And if we do well and make a name as a top end fabrication place, 100 percent of the credit will go to Joey 

But one thing i also like about Joey is that he is very humble, if you just talked to him, you see the school teacher part right away...but not really the crazy install ninja part.

So i look forward to learning just as much from you guys as we can help out around here!

the last thing i want people to think is that because i am getting so much support, its all going to my ego...that, I promise, you, will NEVER EVER happen. 

cheers!


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats! Best of luck to you, your work is top notch!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Great news! I pass through there when I go into the office. Maybe one day I'll actually stop and arrange to have work done.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah eventually, if we do well, we would love to take on a third person, ideally, either someone really good already like Joey, or a clean slate, someone who knows how to work with their hands but almost zero experience in car audio, or someone who knows just the principles but no real hands on experience, so we can train from the ground up and maybe eventually build into a full blown badass...like Joey.
> 
> anyone interested?
> 
> I will consider anyone except JT, he drives too slow and only eats at chipotle or mcdonalds, not high end enough for us


Guys first of all congrats and this will change the game in the bay area. Being in the car business as a salesmen/amature installer and addict for 20 years this has to be the best news ever!!!!!. I always wanted to come and check out your work in person but could never find the time. Now your going to be in Miplitas and that is in my neck of the woods. I will be sure to stop in and help spread the word. I am tired of seeing so many drivers with ipod earphones in their ears!!! This is going to change the car audio scene her in the bay. Finally a shop that can put out the best work I have ever seen. Wish I could join you guys....but my wife says I am crazy to think I am going to quit my job and open a shop. Best of luck and congrats again.


----------



## Sonus (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations from the other side of the world


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats Bing looking forward to contests at the new shop. John


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jrs1006 said:


> Wish I could join you guys....but my wife says I am crazy to think I am going to quit my job and open a shop. Best of luck and congrats again.


jrs1006,
Never heard of a better reason for divorce


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry Bing, that shop is too small. 

I'll bet you feel like a little kid at Christmas time.

You may want to set aside a spot for a vacume infusion table, so you can reproduce your A-Pilars without all the hard work the first one takes.
This will save you a fortune on future builds for the same model car, and I'll bet there are people right here that would love to have some custom fabricated A-Pilars on the market.

"_If you build it, They will come_."

Seriously, make molds of your A-Pillars and reproduce them with vacume infused resin in any color you want. Keep the molds and build them to order and you may need a 3rd person sooner then you think.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Good luck, man! I'd love to do something like that, but not in Michigan. The market is just gone right now. But now I have another thing to come and see if I ever make it out to CA.

Jay


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

WOW I just saw this.Look forward to seeing the calabo work you guys will put out,GL with the business!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats bing and Joey! From a fellow Floridian, fla just lost a little car audio cred.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Hey. Congrats Bing and Joey.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

A little late on this one, but congrats and I hope your future holds nothing but good things!


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats to both of you! I hope my dream comes true to have you do an install in my Shelby some day!


----------



## alternativesurfer (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats Bing, can't wait to see more of your great work!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks everyone...it would be our dream to work on everyone's cars as well


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Bing,
Congrats to you and Joey! Our industry needs more guys like you running shops that care more about quality work, taking care of clients, than stacking product high and letting em fly! I wish you guys much success and if you need anything don't hesitate to hit me up!
Cheers!
Vinny


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Always looked forward to your builds, congrats! all the best to you guys :bowdown:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys!

Vince, absolutely, and you know the offer to help is 100 percent reciprocated back to you


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BLD MOVS said:


> Congrats to both of you! I hope my dream comes true to have you do an install in my Shelby some day!


Love your avatar. :thumbsup:
Caroll Shelby's home grown Texas racing team. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Love your avatar. :thumbsup:
> Caroll Shelby's home grown Texas racing team.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck on this big step.

You _*SHOULD*_ have done this a few years ago considering you have a name in the industry for your installs....one of the few install businesses authorized to sell the higher quality brands....and the perfect location in Cali.

I could open an shop but I'd probably be sitting on my ass all day considering theres very little market for nice installs in CT.....and judging from the economy if I did open a shop 5 years ago like planned it would more than likely be closed by now....due to in part people only wanting boom systems and the number of shops already in operation.


Again...*.long* overdue move for you and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Congrats, man. Awesome to see success in this market in this day and age. Wish I were in CA, i'd come and have stuff done.



GlasSman said:


> I could open an shop but I'd probably be sitting on my ass all day considering theres very little market for nice installs in CT......


Glassman, dude, wanna help with my setup? Seriously. Wish I knew there were others in CT that were knowledgeable. I can install ok, but can't tune for ****. I have hearing issues, so it's a special case.
Either way, send me a pm, man.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah eventually, if we do well, we would love to take on a third person, ideally, either someone really good already like Joey, or a clean slate, someone who knows how to work with their hands but almost zero experience in car audio, or someone who knows just the principles but no real hands on experience, so we can train from the ground up and maybe eventually build into a full blown badass...like Joey.
> 
> anyone interested?
> 
> I will consider anyone except JT, he drives too slow and only eats at chipotle or mcdonalds, not high end enough for us


Hey, that sounds like me!  

There's a problem, though - a certain "relocation" factor


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> Hey, that sounds like me!
> 
> There's a problem, though - a certain "relocation" factor


I made that move from Phoenix, AZ. to NorCal in 2004.
You would absolutely have kittens if you knew how much it costs to live here year round. :mean:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

GlasSman said:


> I could open an shop but I'd probably be sitting on my ass all day considering theres very little market for nice installs in CT.....and judging from the economy if I did open a shop 5 years ago like planned it would more than likely be closed by now....due to in part people only wanting boom systems and the number of shops already in operation.


Dude, tell me about it... I was working for a local shop for like 2 weeks and couldn't stay because there's just no money in this business. It was just the boss and me and in two weeks we barely sold anything. The only thing that we would sell everyday it seems was HID kits and bulbs. LED domes too. 

I'm in the hood, I would expect people coming in for an amp/sub combo very often but nope.


----------



## joselmartinez (Apr 5, 2009)

A BOY FROM JERSEY, PURSUE HIS DREAMS WITH PASSION, DEVOTION AND DEDICATION, AND THEY BECAME TRUE.

NEVER CHANGE, NO MATTER WHAT.

CONGRATULATIONS AND GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

USS Enterprise said:


> Congrats, man. Awesome to see success in this market in this day and age. Wish I were in CA, i'd come and have stuff done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe before there is expansion and hiring more people, we need to actually survive first  its easy to think we will do great based on our work ethic and abilities but its a tough industry and a tough economy. in the end, referrals is what we need.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I made that move from Phoenix, AZ. to NorCal in 2004.
> You would absolutely have kittens if you knew how much it costs to live here year round. :mean:
> 
> 
> ...


kwityerbitchin.... Your sittin' on a gold mine trebek!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BUCK!













































FUTTER!


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats Bing! I hope this venture turns out to be a successful one. 
As someone who works at a successful car audio shop in the bay area, just be prepared for lots of frustration if you're planning on working with the general public!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rugdnit said:


> kwityerbitchin.... Your sittin' on a gold mine trebek!


LOL!
Good memory Zac. :thumbsup:

Yes, actually three of them. 
If you'll come up here and dig it out, I'll split it with you.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Bing, now you'll actually be able to listen to music in your car on your way to work.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Ludemandan said:


> Bing, now you'll actually be able to listen to music in your car on your way to work.


i usually drive around with the system off lol even before


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice Bing !

I always figured the last thing a gynecologist wanted to see when he got home was ...


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> i usually drive around with the system off lol even before


In that case you might want to consider installing a new pair of loudspeakers.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Enough with all the chit chat, let's see some shop layout plans?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe, funny thing is that I was just going to post something since work has started on the fabrication room. 

but first: all the overhead lights are fixed, eventually will swap to LEDs:











one of the walls of the fab room:











framing progress of fab room...now the scales may make it seem a bit small...but just for size reference, thats a 6 foot tall ladder


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks good can't wait to see once its fleshed out


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> whoo hoo!! Audison!!
> 
> when's the meet? I need to christen the toilet with a big deuce! :laugh:


Damn JT so "Inappropriate" haha


----------



## premierdime (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations it gives me a lot of hope to see the retail car audio can still grow and be around in the future, also I've seen your builds at meca spl shows beautiful work I hope as an installer I can get to that level some day


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looking a bit more like a room now 

this one, with a 6 foot ladder and someone standing on it, gives you a sense about the size of this thing


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> hehe, funny thing is that I was just going to post something since work has started on the fabrication room.
> 
> but first: all the overhead lights are fixed, eventually will swap to LEDs:


From someone who is going thru that on a much grander scale..... Stay with high output fluorescent with reflectors. You will need all the light you can get. Overkill is the goal IMHO.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

chad said:


> From someone who is going thru that on a much grander scale..... Stay with high output fluorescent with reflectors. You will need all the light you can get. Overkill is the goal IMHO.


that isnt the issue, the issue is production on these types of bulbs have ceased a few months ago, so soon, there will be no option BUT to replace them with something else more efficient. 

b


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

LED is what's happening now 

Commercial LED Lighting


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

As someone who works in the architectural industry (primarily K-12 schools here in California), I just don't think the LEDs are quite there yet as a replacement for traditional T5 and T8 fluorescent tubes. Believe me, I wish they were! I talk to our different electrical engineer consultants every few months about it. So far, the response has been about the same...

1. Volume / quality of the light from the T5 has not been matched by a drop-in LED replacement. 

2. The ROI just is not there. The upfront cost is very high compared to fluorescent. The true lifespan of the LEDs is too much of an unknown at this point. 

If you're looking at your bottom line (and all of our clients are) they just cannot justify making the switch yet. I'm excited for the time with light output is up and cost is down on the LED lighting alternatives. I do think it is where the lighting industry is going, I just don't think we're quite there yet.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chad said:


> From someone who is going thru that on a much grander scale.....


Because



simplicityinsound said:


> the issue is production on these types of bulbs have ceased a few months ago, so soon, there will be no option BUT to replace them with something else more efficient.


You smellt what I'm cookin.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we had quotes for LED replacement bulbs and the more efficient version of these bulbs, i forgot what they are called, the LED replacements were half the cost of the other ones.

b


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If I had to guess, your current shop lights are probably T12 (12 refers to 12/8ths of an inch, so 1 1/4" diameter, T8s are 1" diameter and T5s are 5/8" in diameter). As the number gets smaller, the efficiency goes up. T12s are most definitely being phased out. 

If you were quoted a higher number for fluorescents, I would guess that it would include replacement of ballasts as well as bulbs, if not the entire fixture. The LEDs are likely a drop in replacement for the T12 that does not require a change in ballast. If I am not mistaken, you can disconnect the ballast all together with the LEDs. 

Again, just make sure the quality/volume of light is there with the LEDs. I'm anxious to see the shop finished and that first DIYMA meet.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> From someone who is going thru that on a much grander scale..... Stay with high output fluorescent with reflectors. You will need all the light you can get. Overkill is the goal IMHO.


X2 on the H-O fluorescents + reflectors suggestion. 
We changed over from 1940's style tubes and the improvement felt like my eyes were suddenly 20 years younger


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

So after a few weeks of working on it, we came up with a new logo design for the shop.

gone is the old yinyang/subwoofer...this time, i wanted not to have any of that direct links to car audio.

i wanted a logo that is:

simple, elegant, classy, but also, easy to remember, symmetrical, and gives the idea of integrity and strength.

so there are three parts to the logo. first is just the SIS in mirror form.

then just the words simplicity in sound in a certain font, and then finally, a combo of the two. we can choose to use any one of them but its likely the SIS and the combo will be used most often


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Top one, Bing


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

they are all of the same thing, when we show the SIS by itself, it wont have the big extended flares at the bottom.  but yeah, i do like the combo one the best as well.

b


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The top logo is also my favorite .
Have you considered adjusting the length of each word to fit the corresponding main logo's letter?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we did, looks a bit lopsided.

b


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I want a t-shirt.

Chuck


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i do too!  time to ring home for some of my relatives who may or may not operate sweat shops!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i do too!  time to ring home for some of my relatives *who may or may not *operate sweat shops!


LOL

Chuck


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I like it as well. 

I understand removing the "flares." I think without the flares is cleaner. However, for consistency, you may consider keeping them. Or, remove the flares all together and resize the "SIMPLICITY IN SOUND" to fit the width of the non-flared graphic. 

Though, as thorough as seem to be with your work, I am sure you have already gone through this in more ways than any of us could suggest. 

Let us know when those sweat shops are up and running.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> i do too!  time to ring home for some of my relatives who may or may not operate sweat shops!


:laugh:

I know I'm late to the party but congratulations bing on the shop! New logo looks spiffy too.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

now you guys know the real purpose of that room we are building in there.  soon we will be selling guccis and pradas like no tomorrow!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> now you guys know the real purpose of that room we are building in there.  soon we will be selling guccis and pradas like no tomorrow!


Awesome... A great excuse for us to get our wives or girlfriends to come with us when we want to come see the shop!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Bing, Top logo also!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> i do too!  time to ring home for some of my relatives who may or may not operate sweat shops!





simplicityinsound said:


> now you guys know the real purpose of that room we are building in there.  soon we will be selling guccis and pradas like no tomorrow!


Got that drink swallowed JUST IN TIME.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats, Bing! This should be great! Can't wait to see what you both come up with in the future.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

rton20s said:


> As someone who works in the architectural industry (primarily K-12 schools here in California), I just don't think the LEDs are quite there yet as a replacement for traditional T5 and T8 fluorescent tubes. Believe me, I wish they were! I talk to our different electrical engineer consultants every few months about it. So far, the response has been about the same...
> 
> 1. Volume / quality of the light from the T5 has not been matched by a drop-in LED replacement.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that schools evaluate them on a room-by-room basis and replace as needed, only because flourescents can trigger epileptic seizures, while LEDs and incandescents don't.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> I read somewhere that schools evaluate them on a room-by-room basis and replace as needed, only because flourescents can trigger epileptic seizures, while LEDs and incandescents don't.


Some people can see the flash of the old magnetic ballast, I'm one. The new solid state ballasts run at a MUCH higher frequency and the lamps don't flash.... LED's will certainly flash unless properly driven. LED Christmas lights and some tail lights drive me flippin' insane.

Also with solid state ballasts the hum is gone. make a hell of a difference in ambient noise in my facilities, and the power factor looks much nicer too.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Bing, I just saw this thread and want to congratulate you on this major step and wish you the very best. New challenges result in new triumphs.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

textured logo done, for website and other print materials. and i took you guys advice and made the SIS itself with longer bottom...though slightly shorter than the version with the words below it.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I like it. I think it is worth the change for consistency.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

went to a liquidation place and scored us:

five big industrial 6'x3' solid wooden top rolling benches

three HD meal rolling karts

2 sliding door metal cabinets

and a bunch of other random stuff


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Definite score! Those rolling work benches are awesome, along with the carts & cabinets.

Really like the logo, too.

I'm obviously late to the party, but huge Congrats Bing and Joey! Looks like you guys are well on your way to creating a very productive shop for your backlog of clients.


----------



## noop (Jan 18, 2009)

congrats Bing, I've always enjoyed looking at your work in the build section.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, congratulations on the big move! Milpitas is only about 10-15 minutes away, I'll be sure to drop by and will definitely be giving you some business in the future!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> Wow, congratulations on the big move! Milpitas is only about 10-15 minutes away, I'll be sure to drop by and will definitely be giving you some business in the future!


that'd be great!  and now that i have my new truck, you wont mess up and listen to my stock system instead, since it ONLY has the stock system in it


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Those tables are a nice score indeed. I'd be tempted to turn one into a mobile router table and cover another with metal for glassing/welding/general use.


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratz Bing!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Those tables are a nice score indeed. I'd be tempted to turn one into a mobile router table and cover another with metal for glassing/welding/general use.


anything that generates dust will be within the reach of our elaborate dust collection system


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Would be forever grateful on any and all updates pertaining to those F1 parties!
Congratulations on the new space. You guys are gonna f*****g rock!!! 
:guitarist: :drummer:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

its coming along pretty good, by early next week i should have the finished pics of the fabrication room and all the electrical work


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you going to put fancy dovetail joints on all your enclosures?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

oh yea! please post up a build log of the shop!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sure  here are some build pics of the electrical work 

since the building used to be a storage facility, all the power comes in one side and remains on that side, so we have to pipe it to the rest of the walls and into the fab room.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bing,
Your pics aren't nearly big enough.
I recommend using a 1.6 gigapixel camera to make them just slightly larger. 

Hey, did you decide if you're coming up to the Sac MECA event tomorrow?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am so dead tired from the shop stuff that i will be sleeping in...unless i get called in to do some more painting


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the fab room is mostly finished, and we just had new sprinklers installed 

all thats left is the electrical portion


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn thats nice! I want one.

Now pick one of those huge open walls to point one of these at...
Amazon.com: Optoma GT750E 3000 Lumen 720p 3D-Gaming Projector: Electronics

Much better then showing someone a book of photos to look at.
Not to mention you can watch a movie while waiting for parts to cure.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hilander999 said:


> Damn thats nice! I want one.
> 
> Now pick one of those huge open walls to point one of these at...
> Amazon.com: Optoma GT750E 3000 Lumen 720p 3D-Gaming Projector: Electronics
> ...



oh i think one of those walls would be quite nice showing a F1 race in the near future...as for the projector, already got one lined up


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

How is this progressing? Moar pics


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking good... i can't wait to see more pics too


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will have some latest pics for yall tomorrow


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome bing! glad to see you guys moving up!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> i will have some latest pics for yall tomorrow


Well? : )


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

got caught up working on a simple build while we are setting up shop...also got a new computer that doesnt have a memory card reader yet hehe

but i will share two pics i took as of thursday of last week


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

boring...already saw those. lol


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> but i will share two pics i took as of thursday of last week


23 January 2012 – 9 February 2013: Water Dragon


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> got caught up working on a simple build while we are setting up shop...also got a new computer that doesnt have a memory card reader yet hehe
> 
> but i will share two pics i took as of thursday of last week


Someone has access to a waterjet machine.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking real good B. can't wait to see it in person! I hope you still have me on the calendar for April. My truck needs to be in that shop


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Looking real good B. can't wait to see it in person! I hope you still have me on the calendar for April. My truck needs to be in that shop


i am pretty filled into may...email me.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Someone has access to a waterjet machine.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


no no, someone just has some cash and access to mobile-solutions catalog


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Bing are you going to start an Instagram page for your new shop?


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> no no, someone just has some cash and access to mobile-solutions catalog


Template hell.. VERY nice.. How's the fab room shaping up?


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Some day I'd like to have all those templates...that'd be badass.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys, we are technically open and taking on cars 

once we get a chance to take a breather i will post up some newer pics and then figure out when the grand opening ceremony meet will be 

b


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Been following along on FB... God I wish I lived in Cali...

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> hey guys, we are technically open and taking on cars
> 
> once we get a chance to take a breather i will post up some newer pics and then figure out when the grand opening ceremony meet will be
> 
> b


Looking forward to getting my truck in there and the ceremonial meet! Way to go Bing!


----------

